# Poultry Brine w/out sugar



## tucson smoker (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Guys want to smoke a Whole Turkey this weekend. Have a small problem, my wife can't have any raw or processed sugar in her diet for a few months. What can I replace the sugar in most brines with?..Thanks in advance


----------



## squirrel (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I understand the only reason you have the sugar in the brine to begin with is to offset the saltiness. I would leave it out and perhaps shorten the time of the brine, lessen the amount of salt, or allow a little exra time to just soak in water to leach out some of the salt.


----------



## eman (Oct 29, 2010)

If there is a sugar sub that she likes and can have use it . You don't have to have sugar in a brine. They need salt to leech into the meat but you can use pretty much you like in a brine.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 29, 2010)

i never use sugar in my brine.............


----------



## meateater (Oct 29, 2010)

Sugar in brine will turn the skin dark whem smoked, I dont eat the skin anymore so no sugar in my brine anymore.


----------



## rogue212005 (Oct 29, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i never use sugar in my brine.............


Ditto.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

eman said:


> If there is a sugar sub that she likes and can have use it . You don't have to have sugar in a brine. They need salt to leech into the meat but you can use pretty much you like in a brine.


I'd be a little bit leary of that.  Many sugar substitutes are fine when added to dishes at the table, but do not work well in cooking -- which might include smoking.  He could try it -- but I'd say to follow the other recomendations and just leave it out.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 30, 2010)

As a diabetic, I've used Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] cup for cup in my brines with no differences, same way with Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar too.








Altern is a Splenda knockoff from Wallyworld.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 30, 2010)

Good to know.

My wife has tried to use Splenda and Splenda brown sugar mix in cookies for a diabetic friend and they have not turned out nearly as well as when using regular sugar products.  It might be a matter of not having as much experience using it as she does with the regular sugars.  They do act differently in cooking cookies.

How about that new natural sweetener made from a plant leaf?  Have you used it?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's called 'Stevia' - have not used it, quite a bit more expensive than Splenda. Any comparisons out there on it?


----------



## chickenman09 (Oct 31, 2010)

how about honey or guava necter or something along that line?


----------



## bbqmzungu (Nov 1, 2010)

I've used fruit juice instead of sugar and it worked real well.  Just replaced some of the water with juice.  Tried apple (my fav), orange, and pineapple.

BBQMzungu


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 1, 2010)

You won't miss the sugar.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2010)

The sugar in a brine be there ta balance out the salt, be why there usually in equal parts.  I'd know if it wasn't there, but that just be me.

Can ya use honey, er maybe corn syrup.  I don't know the reason she can't have processed sugar so the corn syrup be a guess.


----------

